# Thule Cross - Fußbremse defekt



## JunkieHoernchen (7. November 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Thule Cross 2 Fahrradanhänger. Leider ist der Zug der Fußbremse gerissen, so dass immer nur noch ein Rad gebremst wird. Dies ist natürlich nicht ganz optimal. Hat jemand den Zug bereits schonmal getauscht und kann mir eine kurze Anleitung geben, wie man dabei am besten vorgeht ohne was zu zerstören?

Viele Grüße


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (27. November 2019)

So nun antworte ich mir mal selbst: Der Zug ist von Thule nicht separat erhältlich, sondern nur die gesamte Bremseinheit.

Thule hat mir nun für unseren ca. drei Jahre alten Anhänger das Ersatzteil auf Kulanz zugesandt.

Das Problem ist zwar gelöst, aber das ist nicht sonderlich repaeraturfreundlich...

Viele Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel321 (22. Juli 2021)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> So nun antworte ich mir mal selbst: Der Zug ist von Thule nicht separat erhältlich, sondern nur die gesamte Bremseinheit.
> 
> Thule hat mir nun für unseren ca. drei Jahre alten Anhänger das Ersatzteil auf Kulanz zugesandt.
> 
> ...


Hallo @JunkieHoernchen  ,
dann kannst du dich Glücklich schätzen keinen Thule Chariot Sport zu haben.
Wenn der Zug an dem Sport gerissen ist muss auch die komplette Achse die es nur komplett gibt mit Scheibenbremse und Bremssattel getauscht werden, Kostenpunkt ca. 350€😂.
Da ist dass bei den anderen Modellen echt günstig, hier blättert man nur ca. 70€ hin für die Achse.
ich kann aus Erfahrung nur sagen das nach ca. 3-4 Jahren bei häufiger Benutzung an meinen beiden Anhänger jetzt die Bremszüge von der Fußbremse  gerissen sind.
Grüße Axel


----------



## E-WoK (19. August 2021)

Hallo @Axel321 ,
hast du deine Bremsen reparieren können? Unser Cross 2 ist leider schon etwas älter, sodass uns Thule nur einen 10% Rabatt auf eine neue Achse angeboten hat. Sind halt immer noch 60€, nur um einen Bowdenzug zu tauschen...


----------



## Axel321 (19. August 2021)

E-WoK schrieb:


> Hallo @Axel321 ,
> hast du deine Bremsen reparieren können? Unser Cross 2 ist leider schon etwas älter, sodass uns Thule nur einen 10% Rabatt auf eine neue Achse angeboten hat. Sind halt immer noch 60€, nur um einen Bowdenzug zu tauschen...


Hallo @E-WoK ,
ich habe es reparieren können aber der Aufwand lohnt sich ehrlich gesagt bei 60 Euro für eine neue Cross/Lite Achse überhaupt nicht.

Ersparnis ca. 30-40,-Euro, Zeitaufwand 2-3Stunden.
Du musst sauber Löten können und die Materialien online bestellen.

Wenn du trotzdem es machen willst gebe ich dir gerne ein paar Bilder mit Maßen vom Bautenzug.




Grüße Axel


----------



## E-WoK (19. August 2021)

Nabend @Axel321,

über Bilder und die Maße würde ich mich sehr freuen. Dann fällt die Entscheidung bestimmt leichter eine neue Achse zu kaufen


----------



## alois (3. November 2022)

Hi Axel, wie hast Du die Bremseinheiten denn auf bekommen, gibt es da nen Trick?


----------



## Axel321 (3. November 2022)

alois schrieb:


> Hi Axel, wie hast Du die Bremseinheiten denn auf bekommen, gibt es da nen Trick?


Sport Modell oder ohne Scheibenbremse?


----------

